# Valentines!



## JakeDLarley (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey guys, Me again I am planning on doing a 2-Course meal for me and my girlfriend (Last time it was 3 course but it was too heavy!) A main and a Dessert I know what dessert I'm doing as she has been bugging me to make her pasta I am making a Chocolate pasta with a berry sauce, Going to be rather hard for presentation ideas! (Help?) and For the main I am a little bit stuck I want something that will show my cooking and presentation skill so I am looking for a Dish that can help with both sides! and maybe any other tips!


Thanks!

The little chef, Jake Dane Larley


----------

